# 300 lumens per watt by 2015



## JohnR66 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.semiconductor.net/article/328092-Illumitex_Launches_Into_HB_LED_Market.php

We'll see, but looking at the chart, looks like we are already ahead of the curve!:twothumbs


----------



## lctorana (Sep 13, 2009)

Oi!

In this forum, we obey the laws of thermodynamics!

Edit: A retraction. RGB LEDs can go higher than 241 lm/W.


----------



## JohnR66 (Sep 14, 2009)

So why wouldn't this?


----------



## uplite (Sep 14, 2009)

Yawn...whassup?...oh...nothing to see here. 

Wake us up again when someone makes a real breakthrough in LED efficiency. Not just shuffling around the die size, package size, or optics.

Until then... :sleepy:

-Jeff


----------



## JohnR66 (Sep 14, 2009)

uplite said:


> Yawn...whassup?...oh...nothing to see here.
> 
> Wake us up again when someone makes a real breakthrough in LED efficiency. Not just shuffling around the die size, package size, or optics.
> 
> ...



???

Whatever they can do to get more light out of the LED package, I'm all ears.


----------



## uplite (Sep 14, 2009)

Me too.  I did read the article. It said that Illumitex "will begin production later this year, starting at *100 lumens at 300 mA*".

Meanwhile the Cree XP-G is already in production, and it does *130 lumens at 350 mA*.

 :shrug: :sleepy:

-Jeff


----------



## LED Boatguy (Sep 14, 2009)

Basically a news release nested in an article. Talk is cheap...


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 14, 2009)

Not a violation of the laws of thermodynamics but 300 lm/W is really pushing them. If we think of blue plus phosphor, then the limit is roughly 270 lm/W (with a 100% efficient blue LED and minimum possible Stokes losses). Nichia recently managed 250 lm/W in the lab (at 20 mA), and claims 300 lm/W is possible with a new phosphor mix. 400 lm/W is theoretically possible with RGB LEDs but you'll need to get them 75% efficient to reach 300 lm/W. Blue is already there in the lab, but red and especially green have a way to go.

All that being said, yes, I think 300 lm/W will indeed happen _eventually_, but if it happens in 6 years I'll really be surprised.


----------



## JohnR66 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm skeptical too. It gets more challenging as a theoretical limit is approached. I'm pretty amazed at what we already have today.


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 16, 2009)

I wonder why red is so hard when they've been around the longest so should have had plenty of time to do the research.


----------



## ericled (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes.The led light technology developed so quickly.


----------

